# Why do cats stare so much? It's rude!



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

Why do my cats stare at me so much? LOL, it's disconcerting sometimes. Does anyone know what it means when they just stare at you? I do often wonder what they're thinking when they do this.
Any ideas?
Is it a loving stare? Or something else?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Kitties of the corn. That's what I call them. Sitting there and staring at me intently...


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Kitties of the corn. That's what I call them. Sitting there and staring at me intently...


'kitties of the corn' - what is that in reference of? I'm a brit, i do not know of your american ways...  Is it a horror story??


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes, it's an American horror movie.


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

oh lawd, as we speak, there's a dog howling outside, my cats, are, needless to say, curious. Hm...I wish i was a cat, life would be so much simpler, just watching for odd sounds from other creatures, then finally retreating to a day of sleep, more sleep, and food.


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

oh lol, thanks mow mow, i feel so much better now. haha. It's still begs the question, why do my cats stare at me??? 
btw, i'm a little tipsy, so paranoid.....i need answers.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

They're plotting what to do with the body...


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

What's worse is when they stare at the blank wall like there is something there. I always look even though i know there is nothing there. Maybe i just cant see it???


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Telekinesis, they're trying to communicate with us, you'll notice after a while they'll leave with a disgusted look on their face, they're probably thinking "lowly humans, can't even follow simple instructions,"


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> Telekinesis, they're trying to communicate with us, you'll notice after a while they'll leave with a disgusted look on their face, they're probably thinking "lowly humans, can't even follow simple instructions,"


 
hahaha, awesome. I suspect you're right.


----------



## catinthemirror (Jun 28, 2011)

It's always a little strange when they stare at blank walls. But that thing they do where they suddenly perk up and stare intently over your shoulder when you're home alone? That is the WORST. 

There is always a split second where I'm convinced there's an axe murderer standing just behind me. There never is, but I can never keep myself from checking just to make sure...


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

I think they're communicating to invisible (to our eye) aliens!!


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

What always makes me laugh is when Peggy gets distracted halfway through washing, and just stares at you, or whoever with one leg in the air.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

We actually looked this up recently, and the answer seemed to be that they _want something from you_. In Murphy's case I don't think it's food, because he'd find a more direct way to let us know about that. I think it's either attention or play in his case.


----------

